# 2006 Martins



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

My thinking is with GRIV gone, you will not hear much on here early like in the past. My guess is we will not get any sneak peaks until the products hit the dealers toward late December, maybe not even until the dealer show.


----------



## Gyopo (May 6, 2005)

I would like a better way to attach a two piece quiver to the bow.
My Quiver moves around.
Matthews and Hoyt have shaped attachment points which eliminate the quiver rotating.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*06 Martins*

Hey all,

Martin has some great things in store for 06', and even bigger things coming for 07'.....Keep an eye out this fall for sneak peaks right here on AT.....  

PUG


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

I may be able to sneak a little something


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

miked said:


> I may be able to sneak a little something


That would be much appreciated Mike! :shade:


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

PUG said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Martin has some great things in store for 06', and even bigger things coming for 07'.....Keep an eye out this fall for sneak peaks right here on AT.....
> 
> PUG


I sure hope that the updates include picking the speed up on the Cat to advertised speeds; great shooter, dog on speed.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Shadowcat....*

Steve, 

tell me about your bow.....what draw and what speed, arrow weight etc....

Guys are telling me they are getting exactly as advertsised at 30".....One of my good buddies from NY was getting 296 out of his shadowcat elite @ 29" with a release......until he put strait limbs on it, switched to fingers and now he's getting 304.....

Let me know

PUG


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

PUG said:


> Steve,
> 
> tell me about your bow.....what draw and what speed, arrow weight etc....
> 
> ...


Answered off line with a PM. Elite @ 29", 354 grains, 71 pounds, release, Vapor Trail VTX Strings, only 278 fps. :sad:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't wait to see the new models. :thumbs_up


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Martin 06'*

Hey miked & or PUG :

Go on & eek out a tiny bit of info.(pleeeeeeeease)  : or how much longer will we have to wait-(which month)??? :sad: 


I luv' the Slayr' but honestly-like to see her on a little/bit of a diet...  :shade:  

d'x


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I think you can pretty much bet the Slayr is gone....since Ryals is gone...the Slayr will probably be gone too! :wink:


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't be so sure about the Slayr being gone


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

all i know is i would love to see more vibration dampening on them.
that i feel is martins biggest hold back.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I know some will be surprised if the Slayr stays around!

What is going on with Martin since the departure of a lot of key people? How are things progressing? Was it a set back? How is it affecting design and delivery of the new '06? What about any changes in operations?


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

bcriner said:


> I know some will be surprised if the Slayr stays around!
> 
> What is going on with Martin since the departure of a lot of key people? How are things progressing? Was it a set back? How is it affecting design and delivery of the new '06? What about any changes in operations?


I think that is everyone's question! my guess is that with ryals gone, everything he touched will be gone and hopefully we'll all have a huge surprise for 2006! i think the cat, the slayr (my two target bows) and the razor flex, oops i mean razor X will be gone too!

my two cents, 

cant wait for the new bows!

>Eric


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Eric Mamo said:


> I think that is everyone's question! my guess is that with ryals gone, everything he touched will be gone and hopefully we'll all have a huge surprise for 2006! i think the cat, the slayr (my two target bows) and the razor flex, oops i mean razor X will be gone too!
> 
> my two cents,
> 
> ...


*points to previous post on this thread*


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

I see no reason that Martin would want to drop a bow simply because GRIV is no longer with them. I have the cat, and would like to see some minor changes, but it is in no way ready for the bone pile. A friend has the Razor X, and claims of problems with it have not been verified by him.

Having said that, Martin does have a prime opertunity to start in a new direction, and I too look forward to seing what they have to offer.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Martins 2006'

Hope they slim-down a bit on bow wt.(not a lot):shade: 

*** Camo. :wink: its time for a nice change... JMO

Slayr : still my #1 bow :shade: 
d'x


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I sure hope Martin continues to offer good performing bows in the shorter draws. I shoot a 25.5 - 26" draw and actually have some choices in selecting a bow with some performance. I know most archers don't worry much about it but shorter folks should appreciate the Nitrous setups.


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*what in the world...*

what in the world ever happened to jimmy D on here, he use to come in with Ryals and drop a hint/ comment or two but he has dropped off the face of the earth past several months.. ???? he gets to play with all the new martin goodies and toys where is he hidin


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

From what I have heard, he is no longer a sales rep anymore. I think he is retiring from professional archery. Again, it is only what I have heard. Don't take that as gospel.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

*tru-arc+*

If they would make a razor x se with the tru-arc+ cams and a brace height of 7 1/2 that would be a hunting bow, would be a little faster than my 9 1/4 brace height one and this cam draws like a dream and is super easy to hold at full draw, but with the monster brace height it is a little slow but not terrible,


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I sure hope Martin continues to offer good performing bows in the shorter draws. I shoot a 25.5 - 26" draw and actually have some choices in selecting a bow with some performance. I know most archers don't worry much about it but shorter folks should appreciate the Nitrous setups.


Funny you should mention that, a friend of mine made the same comment about his need for a 32" draw length, Martin was almost the only game around. :shade:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

*?*

What time of the year does Martin release there new models and when are they available. Thanks Dan


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Typically start seeing peaks of parts or sections of bows around October and the full bows and available in November.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Get rid of the crappy Thermal II Grip.

I really like my Razor X, but just cant get a comfortable grip with it.

I would like to see something like a rubber thumb recessed grip. Just like my Darton.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Hopefully they will offer some new limb designs that will allow more preload and in effect create more speed similar to the way BowTech does.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*hmmm...*

There is more to gaining speed than just over loading a limb.....


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

BradMc26 said:


> Get rid of the crappy Thermal II Grip.
> 
> I really like my Razor X, but just cant get a comfortable grip with it.
> 
> I would like to see something like a rubber thumb recessed grip. Just like my Darton.


???? I say no-way keep that grip. I don't see why that sucks so much supposedly I have shot the darton grip and really don't notice that much of a difference going to the martin grip. I love it for cold weather no bare metal against your hand! :smile:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I just heard that some limb improvements were being looked at for more speed. The riser designs are there for speed. Everyone else is getting the speed with similar ATA and BH and cams. Strings are all pretty much the same when you get custom ones. That only leaves the limbs being different.


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

bcriner said:


> I just heard that some limb improvements were being looked at for more speed. The riser designs are there for speed. Everyone else is getting the speed with similar ATA and BH and cams. Strings are all pretty much the same when you get custom ones. That only leaves the limbs being different.


There are so many different ways to get speed out of a bow. I believe that we will not see the radical improvements in speed in the industry that we have been seeing lately, but limbs are only part of the equations.


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

BradMc26 said:


> Get rid of the crappy Thermal II Grip.
> 
> I really like my Razor X, but just cant get a comfortable grip with it.
> 
> I would like to see something like a rubber thumb recessed grip. Just like my Darton.


Yep, I agree. I had Crackers take off the Thermal II Grip for me and had him put on the Martin wooden grips. Absolutely love the feel of it in my hand.


----------

